# Telus "No Service" issue on iPhone 3GS - HELP



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm fed up. 

I have to restart my phone 10 - 15 times a day, it constantly drops connections and it IS telus's network as it worked just fine in the states.

My phone will go from full bars to "No Service" without any indication and the only way I can fix it is to power cycle the phone.

I've logged 3 tickets with no movement in any of them and I just signed a 3 year contract... 

I'm at the end of my rope.

Do any of you guys have any suggestions as to how to fix this... I don't want to cancel b/c my plan is incredible, but I'm just so fed up. 

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

maybe its just your iphone that has problems picking up network, take it to the apple store to see if the iphone has a problem. call 1 800 MY APPLE if there isn't an apple store around you.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

It worked just fine when I was in Vegas this past month...

It looks like it might be a network issue. Look what I found..

Apple - Support - Discussions - Problems with new Bell/Telus Network in ...


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

If you think their cell service is bad, you should try their so called HD TV.

Telus is really good at suckering you into their service with some really great marketing and sales pitches.
Then when there is service problems, good luck. That has been my personal experience with them. 

Sorry, I'm just venting and not helping you out here. I would, like others have suggested, take it to the Apple store to rule out the phone.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

there's nothing more than canceling your contract and switching to rogers or Fido since they have been around longer with iphone's. Or you can hope that telus gets the coverage problem solved, it makes no sense to me though on the telus website it says they have more coverage then rogers, well i guess they don't. But rogers is great my iphone's with rogers and have great coverage (they don't have coverage at everywhere either though)


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Keep in mind that the iPhone works on the slower edge frequencies when it comes to Rogers & Fido so they may have less 3G coverage but the iPhone may work in more places because it can drop down to slower GSM frequencies for voice & data. With Bell, Telus & Virgin you either get 3G or nothing as their other frequencies are CDMA which is not compatible with any iPhone, so check out the 3G coverage map for your area. 

That's one reason that I'd say my preference would be with Robbers or Fido, I might not get 3G everywhere in Ottawa & Gatineau but it works everywhere. I'm sure I'd get good coverage with Hell, Telus, & Virgin.

If other 3G GSM phones get service where your iPhone doesn't then contact Apple to see about getting a warranty replacement.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Well Hot Dog!

It looks like me pulling the Andy Dufresne and calling every day until they pay attention to me worked... 

They fixed the service in my area. I went from 15 dropped connections a day to 1... and i'm consistently getting full bars.

Knock on wood


----------



## Womprat (Jul 14, 2005)

Good to hear your problem is resolved.

I lost service completely with telus, but I wiped the phone and restored it.

Has run perfectly since.

-Mike


----------

